# Middle TN Members?



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm an hour or so away in Dickson County if no one closer responds pm me and I'll give you my contact information.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Slow Drone said:


> I'm an hour or so away in Dickson County if no one closer responds pm me and I'll give you my contact information.


Thanks Slow Drone!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in Jackson county. Not to far off


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Fleet,
Ok in Hendersonville


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Are any of these clubs near you?
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/bee-clubs/

Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Right across the county line in Pleasant Shade.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Hendersonville area.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks!


Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> I'm in Jackson county. Not to far off


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks! 


johnwratcliff said:


> Fleet,
> Ok in Hendersonville


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

LeifLiberty said:


> Hendersonville area.


Thanks!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

TalonRedding said:


> Right across the county line in Pleasant Shade.


Thanks!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Looks like there is one in Gallatin and Lebanon. Thanks!


indypartridge said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> Are any of these clubs near you?
> http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/bee-clubs/
> ...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 271!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm just north of Cookeville and I host an open apiary session more or less every Saturday morning during the spring. You're welcome to come.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds Great. I just saw this. I wish I had seen it last night, and I would have been there this morning. My work is working all day and I have nothing to do. Hope to see you in a week or so.


David LaFerney said:


> I'm just north of Cookeville and I host an open apiary session more or less every Saturday morning during the spring. You're welcome to come.


----------



## birdie (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in Watertown, you welcome to come to the Wilson County Bee Keepers Association meetings, https://wilsoncountybeekeepers.org/ . It's a great group and all meetings except for June and December(Picnic and Christmas Dinner) are open to the public. Meetings are normally the first Monday of the month, we meet at the Wilson County Fair grounds, due to construction you have to enter on Tennessee Blvd instead of the front entrance. Here is the link to the calendar of upcoming events, https://wilsoncountybeekeepers.org/calendar .


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Birdie!!



birdie said:


> I'm in Watertown, you welcome to come to the Wilson County Bee Keepers Association meetings, https://wilsoncountybeekeepers.org/ . It's a great group and all meetings except for June and December(Picnic and Christmas Dinner) are open to the public. Meetings are normally the first Monday of the month, we meet at the Wilson County Fair grounds, due to construction you have to enter on Tennessee Blvd instead of the front entrance. Here is the link to the calendar of upcoming events, https://wilsoncountybeekeepers.org/calendar .


----------



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

Murfreesboro, TN here!


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks!



AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome 271!


----------

